# I was wondering about Anthrocon .



## KaiserVadin (Dec 14, 2008)

My friend ask me if I went and I said no but I want to go, then it got down to about people yiffing in there own hotel rooms. I find this stange because it also seem like a troll attempt, and I was just wondering if that really happens at anthrocon , not because I want to yiff but I was just wondering if they even allow that in a hotel o.o


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

It's perfectly legal to have sex in your hotel room. People do it all the time, furry or not. I'm not even sure why this would concern you.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

What the hell kind of question is this? Also, your sentence structure make my head hurt.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 14, 2008)

WHo the hell knows what goes on in a room? There may be trans-sexual nazi eskimoes. ANy kind of yiff WILL happen. FUrry = lots of yiff , unless you are me or in my crowd.
   Don't drop the soap , unless you want to.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> My friend ask me if I went and I said no but I want to go, then it got down to about people yiffing in there own hotel rooms. I find this stange because it also seem like a troll attempt, and I was just wondering if that really happens at anthrocon , not because I want to yiff but I was just wondering if they even allow that in a hotel o.o



I can assure you it happens. There's nothing wrong with screwing someone in your hotel room, no matter what fetish or how kinky it is.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> nothing wrong with screwing someone in your hotel room, no matter what fetish or how kinky it is.



Mind cleaning up after yourself is always appreciated.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do you care if someone fucks in a hotel room?  Your parents probably did that, too.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Dec 14, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Why do you care if someone fucks in a hotel room?  Your parents probably did that, too.


 Just find it stange my friend was talking to me about that o.o


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Just find it stange my friend was talking to me about that o.o



Maybe he/she has something to hide.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Cosmo said:


> Mind cleaning up after yourself is always appreciated.



But that's no fun.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

maybe he/she was wanting to yiff with you.  Just did not know how to ask it.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Dec 15, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> maybe he/she was wanting to yiff with you.  Just did not know how to ask it.


 Ehhh I hope not .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Ehhh I hope not .



I smell a lie.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 15, 2008)

While it is true at cons that some furries will yiff in the privacy of their hotel, it is also true that it is not your business, mine, or that of a stranger what goes on behind closed doors. However speaking from the experiences from my go to AC, people usually don't yiff around other people in a hotel. Example, two people wanted to but there was a kid in there so they didn't.

Usually you are told ahead of time if such a thing will go on if you are bunking with someone. Really though it is nothing to worry about, chances are if there was some yiffing going on you wouldn't know because at cons furs do keep that private...at least at AC.


----------



## BlueKewne (Dec 15, 2008)

What you do in your room is your business.

As long as no illegal actives (such as substance abuse, contributing to minors, robbery *coughSIMPSONcough*, etc.) are partaking, whatever you do in your room, is your business.


----------

